# R34 tail lights



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

SKYLINE R34 tail lights
any one have or know where i can get them?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

don't even think about putting them on your 240. it will be ugly as shit.


----------



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

im not gonna just switch them out. il make them look nice mold them in. i am gonna change around everything custom its not even gonna look like a 240....at least not a 92


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its still gonna look like crap. i've seen it done plenty of times, it doesn't go with the car. do you have a fastback or a coupe?


----------

